# Relocating....



## Susie (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi there...

My partner and l have been living in Athens,Greece for sometime now...and have decided that we are better suited to the Australian way of life...hence we are selling our luxurious new home accompanied with designer furniture....Does anyone know any geniune *REAL ESTATE agents*..would sell the furniture seperatly.....HELP would be much appreciated...

Kind Regards Susie


----------

